
Sweden’s Economy Is Doing Way Better Than the Rest of the EU - RickJWagner
https://fee.org/articles/bbc-sweden-s-economy-is-doing-way-better-than-the-rest-of-the-eu-during-the-covid-19-pandemic
======
onyva
[https://mediabiasfactcheck.com/foundation-for-economic-
educa...](https://mediabiasfactcheck.com/foundation-for-economic-education)

also, see notes:

According to the left-leaning watchdog Sourcewatch, Fee has connections to the
Koch Brothers. Further, the Least Biased Public Integrity also ties this
organization to the Koch Bothers via funding.

~~~
aww_dang
Can you relate the bias you perceive to untrustworthy or disingenuous claims
in the content of the article?

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Association_fallacy](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Association_fallacy)

~~~
onyva
The Media Bias fast checker are tracking sites for disinformation. There's a
bias. So read it taking that bias into account.

~~~
aww_dang
We should be able to digest information without epistemological hand holding.

I've found that most fact check sites have an agenda of their own. A common
technique is to misattribute or deliberately misinterpret a claim and then
debunk the strawman.

[https://www.factcheck.org/2016/09/trump-pence-acid-wash-
fact...](https://www.factcheck.org/2016/09/trump-pence-acid-wash-facts/)

>"Donald Trump falsely claimed Clinton “acid washed” 33,000 personal emails
... Clinton’s tech team used BleachBit, which is a free software program. It
does not use chemicals."

~~~
onyva
You "found"? Stats, research notes, facts, data? ... opinions are not facts.

About your selective and misleading choice of fact checked, you know very well
it's about the "acid wash" claim, and not about what the republicans did. You
don't need a fact checker to know what Trump said about Hilary and the mail
server, nor why it was used and perused so relentlessnesly.

~~~
aww_dang
Nor have you demonstrated that 'fact check' sites are without bias.

I've provided a quote and a link to one of the more memorable instances of
what I found to be disingenuous fact checking. I'm not sure what else you can
expect in this context?

